# Redgard on Shed roof



## er78mph (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello to all and thanks in advance!!

The last couple of weekends my wife and I have embarked on the task of building a shed. So far so good but I have a question on with the waterproofing the roof. Last year I used redgard on the shower as a moister barrier and had a bunch left over. Without much thought, I applied the redgard no the roof of the shed but have not had the opportunity to put shingles on as of yet. Does not rain much out here, should the regard alone suffice? or should I grap some the proper waterproofing material? seems like it should do the job?? Thanks again!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you joking? If not that's completely wrong.
It needs 30 lb. tar paper.
Need to install the shingles ASAP after the shingles go on. Same day would be best.


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

Its just a shed. There is nothing wrong with thinking a little out of the box. The sun will dry out the redgard though. So you should put down shingles. If you are feeling a little lazy you can go with roll roofing basicly shingles in a 3'x36' roll.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do that and be back roofing again in a couple of years.
I would not use roll roofing on a dog house.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Well this is a first. Mighty expensive waterproofing for a roof. lol. 
It being on there is no big deal but if you don't want to roof it yet I would at least get some ice/water shield and put it down. It doesn't sound very big since you coated it with RedGard so should be a good fix for now.

Rolled roofing should NEVER be offered as a solution to ANYTHING. Pretty sure that's the opinion of most on this forum. (at least I hope it is)


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

*Shed Roof*

I know a number of certified roofers who have been in the business for a long time, and they say if you absolutely have to, you can wait a few weeks with the tar paper on before shingling. If you are in a bind for time or the weather doesn't permit, you CAN wait but of course, it is always best to go ahead with the roofing. Tar paper is rated for 30 days of use, read it on the package. Not saying just leave it for the 30 days, but the manufacturer says you can if you get in a bind.

I personally don't use rolled roofing myself, but my father-in-law used it on many occasions and his work never leaked. And I am talking a long time ago it was installed. Again, I don't use the stuff myself, but some people just HAVE TO GO THE Cheapest route they can, and so they are limited. I know of several houses in an old neighborhood that used the rolled roofing. I don't see their roofs caving in. I don't use it myself but I wouldn't judge someone who did.


----------



## germ29 (Nov 3, 2015)

I used redgard on a shed's roof about 8 years ago. I did three layers of redgard and followed with 2 coats of exterior paint, never has leaked. I painted it so the sun would not deteriorate the membrane.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I suppose if you live on a farm, anything goes. But otherwise that is going to rate as a pretty darn ugly roof. I would put paper and shingles on it just so that I was not embarrassed when friends came over.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

All that work and materials doing it the wrong way!
I papered and shingled my whole 24 X 24 garage by myself in one day.


----------

